# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة حديث: سيكون الناس على فسطاطين إيمان لانفاق فيه, وفسطاط نفاق لاإيمان فيه؟

## احمد ابو انس

ما صحة حديث: سيكون الناس على فسطاطين إيمان لانفاق فيه, وفسطاط نفاق لاإيمان فيه؟ أثابكم الله.




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المكرم الأخ/ حفظه الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد:

الحديث رواه عبدالله بن عمر رضى الله عنه قال: كنا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قعوداً، فذكر الفتن، فأكثر في ذكرها، حتى ذكر فتنة الأحلاس، فقال قائل: يا رسول الله، وما فتنة الأحلاس؟ قال: (هي فتنة هربٍ وحربٍ، ثم فتنة السَّرَّاء ، دَخَلُها، أو دَخَنُهَا، من تحت قدمي رجل من أهل بيتي، يزعم أنه مني، وليس مني، إنما وليي المتقون، ثم يصطلح الناس على رجل كورك على ضلع، ثم فتنة الدهيماء، لا تدع أحداً من هذه الأمة إلا لطمته لطمة، فإذا قيل: انقطعت. تمادت، فيصبح الرجل فيها مؤمناً ويمسي كافراً، حتى يصير الناس إلى فسطاطين، فسطاط إيمان، لا نفاق فيه، وفسطاط نفاق، لا إيمان فيه، إذا كان ذاكم فانتظروا الدجال من اليوم أو غد).
وقد أخرجه أبو داود (4242) وأحمد (2/133) والحاكم (1/466) وأبو نعيم في "الحلية" (5/158) والبغوي في"شرح السنة"(4226) من طريق عبد الله بن سالم الأشعري عن العلاء بن عتبة عن عمير ين هانئ العنسي عن ابن عمر فذكره بنحوه .
وهذا الحديث معلول من وجهين: 
(1) الوجه الأول: تفرد عبد الله بن سالم به مرفوعاً على هذا الوجه، كما بين ذلك أبو نعيم الأصبهاني في الحلية حيث قال (5/158): غريب من حديث عمير والعلاء لم نكتبه مرفوعاً إلا من حديث عبد الله بن سالم. انتهى.
(2) الوجه الثاني: تفرد العلاء بن عتبة به على هذا الوجه، وليس هو بالقوي - ينظر ترجمته في تهذيب الكمال وفروعه - ولذا قال في التقريب: صدوق؛ إذ قد روي هذا الحديث مرسلاً، ليس فيه ذكر الصحابي؛ ولذا قال أبو حاتم: روى هذا الحديث ابن جابر عن عمير بن هانئ عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مرسلاً، والحديث عندي ليس بصحيح كأنه موضوع - علل الحديث 2/417.
فتبين من هذا أنه معلول لا يصح رفعه إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما صرح به الإمام أبو حاتم, وبه يتبين أن قول الحاكم فيه: صحيح الإسناد, لا يخلو من تساهل, والله تعالى أعلم. 



أخوكم 
سلمان بن فهد العودة
18/8/1423هـ

----------


## احمد ابو انس

* - كنَّا مع رسول اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم قُعودًا ، فذكر الفِتنَ فأكثر ذِكرَها ، حتَّى ذكر فِتنةَ الأحلاسِ ، فقال قائلٌ : وما فتنةُ الأحلاسِ ؟ قال : هي فتنةُ الحربِ ، ثمَّ فتنةُ السِّرَّاءِ دخنُها من تحت قدمَيْ رجلٍ من أهلِ بيتي يزعُمُ أنَّه منِّي وليس منِّي ، إنَّما أوليائي المتَّقون ، ثمَّ يصطلِحُ النَّاسُ على رجلٍ كوِركٍ على ضِلعٍ، ثمَّ فتنةُ الدُّهيماءِ لا تدَعُ أحدًا من هذه الأمَّةِ إلَّا لطمته لطمةً ، فإذا قيل : انقطعت تمادت ، يُصبِحُ الرَّجلُ فيها مؤمنًا ويُمسي كافرًا ، حتَّى تصيرَ النَّاسُ إلى فسطاطَيْن : فسطاطُ إيمانٍ لا نفاقَ فيه ، وفسطاطُ نفاقٍ لا إيمانَ فيه ، فإذا كان ذلكم فانتظِروا الدَّجَّالَ في اليومِ أو غدٍ*
الراوي:	عبدالله بن عمر المحدث:أبو نعيم - المصدر: حلية الأولياء - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5/180
خلاصة حكم المحدث: غريب من حديث عمير والعلاء لم نكتبه مرفوعا إلا من حديث عبد الله بن سالم

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*كُنا قعودًا عندَ رسولِ اللهِ فذكرَ الفتنَ فأكثرَ في ذكرِها ، حتى ذكرَ فتنةَ الأحلاسِ . فقال قائلٌ : يا رسولَ اللهِ وما فتنةُ الأحلاسِ ؟ قال : هيَ هربٌ وحربٌ ، ثمَّ فتنةُ السراءِ دخنُها مِنْ تحتِ قدمَيْ رجلٍ مِنْ أهلِ بيتي ، يزعمُ أنهُ مِني وليسَ مِني ، وإنَّما أوليائِي المتقونَ ، ثمَّ يصطلحُ الناسُ على رجلٍ كوركٍ على ضلعٍ ، ثمَّ فتنةُ الدهيماءِ لا تدعُ أحدًا مِنْ هذهِ الأمةِ إلا لطمتْهُ لطمةً ، فإذا قيلَ : انقضَتْ تمادَتْ ، يصبحُ الرجلُ فيها مؤمنًا ويُسمي كافرًا ، حتى يصيرَ الناسُ إلى فسطاطينِ ، فسطاطِ إيمانٍ لا نفاقَ فيهِ ، وفسطاطِ نفاقٍ لا إيمانَ فيهِ ، فإذا كان ذاكُمْ فانتظروا الدجالَ مِنْ يومِهِ أوْ مِنْ غدِهِ*
الراوي:	عبدالله بن عمر المحدث:الوادعي - المصدر: أحاديث معلة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 237
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إذا نظرت إلى سنده حكمت بصحته ، ولكن قال أبو حاتم روى هذا الحديث ابن جابر ، عن عمير بن هانئ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم مرسل ، والحديث عندي ليس بصحيح كأنه موضوع

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

صححه الألباني في " صحيح أبي داود "4242

----------

